# Sticky  Official TT Spotted Thread



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I am around Chicago and I have seen two other TTs around me; the first is a Papaya 3.2, which looks stock, and the other is a 180 with a black valence, tinted tails, and a black roof. Anyone know either of these TTs? I figured this thread would be a way for us to find each other, or to figure out which TTs are owned by clueless old fogies


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (l88m22vette)*

Should be a sticky


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (roadyTT)*

I'll play...Few days ago I was rolling threw the hood of Green Bay down a side street around 9 or 10pm, Harvey to be exact and an Aviator TT rolled past me...Also have seen a red 180 that must live in my neighborhood cause I have seen it a few times (Huron Rd.-Humbolt Rd. area)


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (l88m22vette)*

I think every other TT in my town is owned by old people / clueless women. I know a girl I work with has a silver 225 just like mine that she doesnt take care of... windsheild is cracked.. interior is dirty as hell


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (roadyTT)*

I just asked Joe


_Modified by l88m22vette at 11:58 AM 3-31-2008_


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (l88m22vette)*

spotted today in Summit NJ silver 225 with full mattig light covers and some sort of body kit.
spotted this morning in Mountainside NJ about 20 awesome miscellaneous audis @ KMD tuning, all in various stages of being fully worked.
spotted last week in Summit NJ black 225 done up NICELY by KODE TT.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_Should be a sticky

x2
The spotted threads in the regoinal forums are so Dub-centric.
I've spotted several around harrisburg, a Papaya coupe, a red roadster that I raced and a green roadster driven by some older lady who waved a V at me


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (Murderface)*

I spotted this silver TT this weekend. Funny think it had no engine in it and it looked like mine







Wait it was mine, havent seen it in a more than a few months


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (cincyTT)*

Saw one again today going Northbound on I43 black 225 with the chrome strips on the five bar grill


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (turbott920)*

im suprised that ive not been spotted so far


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

Due to requests for a TT "spotted" thread - i've created this thread. Please post all "spotted" TT info here. Enjoy.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread ([email protected])*

Thanks Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread (l88m22vette)*

i saw three today...
I was driving my dad's volvo because I am getting my wheel bearing re-replaced under warranty for the initial replacement.
all of these were on 695,95,or 495 going from baltimore to bethesda from 12:15pm-1:00pm;

1st - a nicccce black convertible with tinted windows. looked lowered a little with two piece 18" rims(black center, polished/chrome lip) a younger guy, 20-25, some sort of a hat on. it was a 180hp though =/.
2nd- a mk2 3.2....whatever, don't know much about them but i loved to see it
3rd - a 180hp silver with **** stock rims and no spoiler. a woman driving it(nothing wrong at all with that, kind of a way to flirt on the road if you know what i mean..)


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (scoTT la rock)*

heyy scott
this the one you saw in summit?


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_i saw three today...
I was driving my dad's volvo because I am getting my wheel bearing re-replaced under warranty for the initial replacement.
all of these were on 695,95,or 495 going from baltimore to bethesda from 12:15pm-1:00pm;

1st - a nicccce black convertible with tinted windows. looked lowered a little with two piece 18" rims(black center, polished/chrome lip) a younger guy, 20-25, some sort of a hat on. it was a 180hp though =/.
2nd- a mk2 3.2....whatever, don't know much about them but i loved to see it
3rd - a 180hp silver with **** stock rims and no spoiler. a woman driving it(nothing wrong at all with that, kind of a way to flirt on the road if you know what i mean..)









surprised you didn't see me.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread (diehlryan)*

lemme see your car


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

where's all the SoCal love at =(


----------



## dmlevel.com (Oct 5, 2005)

http://forum.myspace.com/index...20066


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_lemme see your car









Look for the Black 180 Roadster w/ WHEEL GAP!


----------



## ouTTie914 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread ([email protected])*

Yesterday around 3:30 pm I spotted a red 225 roadster waiting to turn onto RT 38 from Carrabbas. I (female in a silver 180 coupe; you probably thought I was FWD since the quattro has been debadged) caught eyes with you and smiled. When I was about to get off the exit for RT 73 Tacomy Bridge, you caught up and gave the nod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitte225 (Apr 2, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *dmlevel.com* »_http://forum.myspace.com/index...20066


the white tt at the bottom of your page is my baby...with the roof rack on, looks like i was heading north to work in Paramus.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (whitte225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitte225* »_

the white tt at the bottom of your page is my baby...with the roof rack on, looks like i was heading north to work in Paramus.

white rules!
welcome to the forums....
and be sure to post in out TRI-STATE TT thread!!









_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_heyy scott
this the one you saw in summit?












DuBSPEED22 said:


> no it was a hardtop. why do you come thru summit sometimes?? i work there at bang & olufsen and have my TT in the neighborhood every day....


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

I saw a Silver 180HP in Santa Rosa today - I doubt it's anyone on here though. There aren't many TTs around here that aren't driven by REALLY old ladies.


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread (diehlryan)*

bahaha you think you can escape from my wheel gap wrath ryan


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread (.klipse)*

Saw a Lake Silver 180 on 20's...east mason street tonight, pulled up next to you gave you the nod and you cut across two lanes to turn off...weak.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread (turbott920)*

saw a guy in a 180TT.
tint
lowered
18's maybe 19's with a silver lip and a gunmetal/black center
i gave him a thumbs up....let's see if he is on this forum


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_let's see if he is on this forum

That's the whole point folks...find new/common TTers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe we'll get a hit by page 7


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread (l88m22vette)*

man i see so many TT roadsters here in Austin....and half if not more than half don't have a clue







....I mean seriously, I've been in the TT and waiving at them and I usually get one of these looks








I know not everybody who owns a TT is into the car like we are but dammit...at least acknowledge me when I wave!!!


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

ha dont know where that is.. yea man im always driving through summit. my favorite sushi place is in summit


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_ha dont know where that is.. yea man im always driving through summit. my favorite sushi place is in summit









corner of springfield ave and summit ave near the broadway grill....
if you ever want any B&O stuff i can hook you up with the 10% audi discount!! we make audio systems, home theater, telephones, and car audio systems for the S8, S5, A4, R8 etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.bang-olufsen.com


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

well i work at NIH and this guy drives a black TT;
large spoiler(whale or whatever)
lowered
some aftermarket 16's or 17's 
license plate MAGNETT
hopefully I didn't invade his privacy by posting his plate...

and I parked behind him today in the parking garage ha


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Spotted a nice yellow TT parked at a strip mall in off of Burnsville Parkway in Burnsville, MN at 1:30 pm today.
Looked nice.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Spotted last night heading North on County Rd 83 in Mt. Sinai on (long Island)
A black TT Convertable. pulled over by Mr. policeman








I got pulled over in the same spot last summer for doing 105


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

lmao! you're a fast women, eh?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_lmao! you're a fast women, eh?
















thats nothing....120 on the Garden State Pkwy....the cop made the BF drive home






















i have alot of that, but we dont want to talk about it


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

there's a red 3.2 that lives near me. and knows it cause they come thru the drive-thru where i work. and knew my car.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

alright...well I'll share a TT spotting that was cool but sucked at the same time.
So on my way to the office I see a Silver TT (180 model) and i'm eager to get in behind him so he can see what i'm in.....yeah well i'm glad I didn't get too close b/c he didn't have any BRAKE LIGHTS!!!








Needless to say I couldn't get the guys attention in traffic but it certainly sucked to see that....it was very obvious from other driver's reactions that he had ZERO brake lights








Next time i'll post a happy TT spotting


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

my BF saw a lake silver 180 today that he must have thought he was a hero and crashed into a chrysler seabring in Selden, NY 
he stopped to ask if he would be willing to sell it


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Blue 225 on rs4 wheels On 309 in hilton I was heading south you were going north seen him around but never found you


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3 jetta96)*

Black 180 TTR on the Grand Central yesterday around 4:45ish.
older gentleman driving


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

red TT with S4 wheels(i think...he was moving) spotted in Towson yesterday around the time of tigerfest
guy looked chinese, japanese, asian...sorry i dont REALLY know the difference in a 1.5 second look


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

There is a 225 Gray TT rolling around in my same area. Looks nice, until you pass and look in your rearview. The thing is rearended bad, and the dumass hasnt even put a taillight in it. Everytime he hits the brakes, its like a headlight







Not too many TT's rolling around this side of Pittsburgh.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (BEANS)*

Where: Rockville Pike 
Rockville, MD
Spotted:2 lake silver 225's.
When:first around 3:45-4:00, 2nd around 4:30-4:45 
Mods/Desc.: both looked like after market rims. one was convertible w/ a nice stance and a honeycomb 3.2 valence. I did the waving peace sign. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Mt St Helens Yesterday for the 28th anniversary of the eruption. Spotted an all black roadster heading up to the Volcano.








The wife and I were in this


----------



## ouTTie914 (Mar 3, 2008)

Spotted a bunch of TTs at WF today...
Imola yellow coupe driving through the overflow exhibition lot. First yellow TT I saw in person. Had to pick my jaw up off the ground. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Dolomite gray roadster parked next to a silver coupe in the over flow exhibition lot infront of the gate opening. I was parked a few spaces over from you guys.
Denim blue 2000 180 coupe in the vendor area. 
We chatted for a few minutes, and you told about your headlight project. Your body kit looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Black MKII coupe in the drag racing lot.
Two tone silver and black MKI coupe at the Unitronic tent. Poor car had tumors.








There was another silver MKI coupe in the vendor area that also had tumors. Can't remember which booth though.
Completely blacked out MKI coupe at the Konig booth. ...Dood seriously can anyone even see your break lights? Car looked good regardless! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (ouTTie914)*

I saw that yellow TT run on the strip. Must have run something incredibly slow because the A6/S6 it was up against ran a 13.8 and smoked it.


----------



## xwright (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Saw a blue 225 quattro with ski racks on the top on 1 today heading towards downtown (santa cruz, CA). It's the second time i've seen this guy, but the first time I wasn't in my TT


----------



## Midnight 1 8T (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (xwright)*

Anyone know of a Black MKI TT with a GT30 with the lisence plate 25PSI in the Broward county FL area?


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

Silver TT spotted near Joy Yee Noodle in Naperville the other day with a front mount, then a silver one on display at Nightshift. Dont know if they are the same.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*

Silver 225TT in Forestville, CA today... it was an old lady though so I'd be very surprised she was on here.


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

I saw a handful of them on Maui...red roadster rental "15 TOY", Ocean Blue coupe, silver and black roadsters. I was missing mine on the mainland.










_Modified by Lurkertom at 8:49 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Saw Spencer (vr6dubbin? or something like that) on the way to work yesterday. A8 wheels looked awesome!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Red 180 TT in Port Jefferson Station Last night on Main Street 
I was the silver one parked on main street that you kept on passing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Silver going west on 405 to Seattle, I was the black roadster was cruising on the other side.... btw, LOVE the rubberized low noise asphalt, sooooo smooth.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (Lurkertom)*

this is amazing, when I was 16 (the 2000's just came out).... I had just gotten my license and my family went to Maui, we rented a red TT roadster (15 TOY!), and my Dad an I drove the Road to Hana...ohhh the hairpins... knew I'd have to have one some day....


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (kclax44)*

Talked to a guy with a silver quattro with the Variant 3's in Downtown San Diego outside Ralph's this past weekend.
R.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (FWDTT)*

blk TT coupe on the top of 117 in vermont,
nice try http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_blk TT coupe on the top of 117 in vermont,
nice try http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

guess you raced?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (ouTTie914)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ouTTie914* »_Spotted a bunch of TTs at WF today...
Completely blacked out MKI coupe at the Konig booth. ...Dood seriously can anyone even see your break lights? Car looked good regardless! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


at night..yes...during the day with the sun blasting them....little sketchy..


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

Very Sick black coupe with sweet valence coming out of the UW Health Science...looked sick: what front bumper/lip was that?


----------



## Mblesso (Mar 16, 2004)

Spotted silver Audi TT: lowered, wheels and rear valence Outside West Farms. Last scene accelerating rapidly!


----------



## evelution75 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (l88m22vette)*

Saw a nice TT cruising down the road with black rims and a chrome lip. Sounded nice too, not sure what exhaust it had.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread ([email protected])*

I keep spotting a black TT around Regina, SK (Canada). Are you on here?
I also saw gray 225hp, TT, at Humptys on Albert in Regina. On here?


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread (Polski Ogier)*

spotted a blue tt coming off county line rd onto 309 had euro plate, not sure what exhaust, intake and bov sounded sick. i turned around quick and caught ya tried to pull ya over but kept going


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

Silver TT roadster with a Rieger R-frame front on it oday around 10Am on 24 around Stoughton, MA.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (PnZrFsT)*

Saw an orange 3.2 with black wheels around carlisle or something like that.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

silver coup with candian bumpers, ny northway twin bridges


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

Saw a Silver 225 on 70 right outside of hagerstown. I want your telson wing!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (porc933)*

^Didn't see you but me and another silver TT were driving around hagerstown on thursday.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

blue 225 quattro spotted on 447 today
covered in salt just like mine lol


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

anybody near the reading pa area? i'm trying to meet some local TT owners.


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

im in telford which isnt that far


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3 jetta96)*

Spotted a silver TT with a Thule rack setup today on Rohnert Park Expressway - probably no one on here though!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bauch1425)*

spotted a red tt heading south on county rd 83 around 5:30 yesterday making a left on to canal in Mt sinai
looked clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Saw a silver 180 (i believe) the other night on the corner of Silver and Federal in Greenfield MA


----------



## TtQt (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

Imola Yellow TT on Moreland Ave. 
Atlanta.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3 jetta96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3 jetta96* »_im in telford which isnt that far 

Montgomeryville area here...


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Krissrock)*

Spencer - I saw you again on I-184 heading outta downtown about a day after we waved @ one another.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DnA-TT)*

Silver TT w/a GT2 front bumper and big FMIC - DeKalb Illinois


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

saw a silver with euro plate off of perkiomen flashed headlights and peaced. i remember seeing the car years ago and it trashing me in my jetta haha dumb idea 2.0 vs. 225. young and foolish. anyway haven't seen the car out in about a year.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

i'm in Narvon (near morgantown) i used to live in reading, Mt Penn area. i still have family there so i'm around every once in a while.


----------



## auditthxckid (Mar 30, 2009)

I have no really seen any audi tts in the Suburban area like skokie but theres a silver 180 roadster and i think some woman drives it. However if you see a license plate that begins with hxc and has the 3.2 valence then that's me


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (auditthxckid)*

hey i hope all you tt drivers are FEMALE because this car is GIRLY. if you are a male and you own one of these you might consider coming out of the closet.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_hey i hope all you tt drivers are FEMALE because this car is GIRLY. if you are a male and you own one of these you might consider coming out of the closet.









but you have nothing better to do than read TT posts? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
and you want our fat 5 wheels? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
and you have an old 98 a6....http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
step your game up, then come back and talk aboot our cars.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_
but you have nothing better to do than read TT posts? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
and you want our fat 5 wheels? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
and you have an old 98 a6....http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
step your game up, then come back and talk aboot our cars. 

your fat fives? actually i want the A6 4.2 FAT FIVES http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my 98 a6 still looks better than your 2004 or w.e tt it is








and plz dont tell me its convertible


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (Veki)*

I would honestly expect more intelligence from someone that claims they are 25 years of age Veki. Don't be thick.


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

spotted Denim Blue 225 on 40 headed into hagerstown, md. Man if your on here hit me up!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_
your fat fives? actually i want the A6 4.2 FAT FIVES http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my 98 a6 still looks better than your 2004 or w.e tt it is








and plz dont tell me its convertible










typical hater that hates his own life..... stop hating your own life.... dont wanna talk crap about an a6, cuz i love them A LOT!!!! but honestly you're talking out of your assss.... complete low life that has nothing to do with your own life, but post retarded ****... hop off...


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

spotted ALMS TT in Bayport on montauk hwy, you flashed, I flashed.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (exboy99)*

There are alot of TTs in this neck of the woods lol. I know of 11 between Sayville & Bellport, These
folks are not into it, you wave or flash and they look at you like your nuts. I was on Middle rd. in Bayport today, spotted a moro blue roadster very nice indeed.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_There are alot of TTs in this neck of the woods lol. I know of 11 between Sayville & Bellport, These
folks are not into it, you wave or flash and they look at you like your nuts. I was on Middle rd. in Bayport today, spotted a moro blue roadster very nice indeed.



every one in nyc is like that too... lol ..
theres a guy thatas bout 40. has all ****ty mods. had a body kit... some exhaust. its all beat up. but w.e 
we got stuck on a light... so i invited him to out weekly g2g. and he looked at me and poofed.... and asked me if i was a joke or if i was kidding!!!!


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_
my 98 a6 still looks better than your 2004 or w.e tt it is

















The fact that he drives a *1998* a6 should have made us all laugh and stop the responses right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Either he is too poor-assed to get a newer Audi or get's the family hand-me-downs


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

he pissed cause a TT gets more a$$ than a 98 A6 will ever get.


----------



## dmwildberger (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

If anyone thinks a TT is girly, my DD is an '01 Outback Wagon, and yes, it is Green and Tan, like every other '00-'04 on the road.








Spotted this one around my area recently - anyone know the owner?
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4433442


----------



## dmwildberger (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Official TT Spotted Thread (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_saw a guy in a 180TT.
tint
lowered
18's maybe 19's with a silver lip and a gunmetal/black center
i gave him a thumbs up....let's see if he is on this forum

Was that by chance the same car that I just posted above?


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

just saw a denim blue TT just like mine in White Plains with some custom wheels and a really cute girl in the passenger who was drooling over my 300zxTT and my buddies with Zs also. I was just coming back from a Show at Orange County Choppers in a caravan of 6 highly modified 300zxTTs which is really a rare sight. nothing but attention the whole way home. Got some nice trophies to show for at least. we actually had a cop pull all of us over to ask us questions about our cars about five minutes after seeing the denim blue TT.


----------



## TTuned (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (1badg35)*

Hi! New to the group. Any NorthEast Ohioans on here?


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

anyone here in the DC area? seen a couple tt's around but nothing posted up in here...


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Silver '01 belonging to Mike Vesnesky in Eurotuner's reader's rides.


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

Spotted black TT with tint and what sounded like an 
aftermarket exhaust system. It was near th va hospital 
in Martinsburg wv


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Blacked out roadster on CBS' Flashpoint in the airport parking lot


----------



## TTuned (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

Papaya orange TT coupe on International Airport Road, Anchorage Alaska. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (TTuned)*

"DAS TT" over at Brookhaven National Lab.....i work over at NSLS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (auditthxckid)*

I used to live in Skokie! Nice.


----------



## Castleberrie (May 18, 2008)

All these posts and I dont see anyone from the Chicagoland area. Im North of the city but dont see too many TT's. You have to be out there! there is a red roadster I see from time to time on Lake Cook Rd, are you on here? 
I have a denim blue '02 225, Im a newbie but I sure do love her!


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

What the hell does a 98' a6 look like anyway?
Just another sedan?....A TT is just different and way ahead of it's time...If the TT is a girls car then why is my girl afraid to drive it....ut-oh!
maybe way too much of a car...she would deffinately love to have a sedan!...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (coachvtt)*

Sunday, Silver MK2 being driven by a good looking woman on RT116, I waved and got a confused look back, meh. 
Today : 6:30ish Black roadster on RT116 in Conway on my way to UPS, then spotted a red roadster on my road leading up to my house, exchanged waves.


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

dark blue coupe i believe 225, i was running late for work so i was going too fast to peace. saw on neversink rd. off perkiomen in reading.


----------



## erik5TT (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (TTuned)*

kinda delayed response to the north eastern ohio request, but im from the canton area. Ive seen about 6 tt's around... pretty lady in a 3.2, couple older folks, and one younger guy with a 225 roadster, all of them stock. no wheels, nothing. id love to find some enthusiasts around...


----------



## TTuned (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (erik5TT)*

Of the few I've seen around (and seems to be the norm across the country) most people dont get it! They wonder why you wave or flash your lights! Be glad to get together sometime. There are at least 2 others that I know of on here. Lets do it before the snow flies! I'm in Mentor, but drive a fast car!


----------



## erik5TT (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (TTuned)*

sounds good man! any good meets or anything up your way? ive never really traveled north of cuyahoga falls for anything car related, but im down for anything really.


----------



## tolovevwistohatevw (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: (erik5TT)*

i get alot of confused looks when i beep , i know a guy who owns a gun range and when i see him i beep and he looks. recently he started beeping back . i seen him at a party , he was like why do you beep at me . i said you got a nice car as do i ..... then he understood.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (tolovevwistohatevw)*

Dark blue Coupe bottom of Mt Washington NH, I waved you gave a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Matching ALMS at cumby's on the ride back from the mountain.


----------



## dgcamero (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: "Spotted" thread*

I was driving up 85 just north of Atlanta on my way back to Charlotte with this guy for a while. Made for a nice start to my trip







Somehow ruined my average fuel economy for the ride tho


----------



## johnwhite209 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rocking.....


----------



## myhotrs4 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (l88m22vette)*

I owned a papaya 3.2. amazing car. Kind of wish I still had it. If it was a manual transmission I probably would stil have it... call me old fashioned.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: "Spotted" thread (myhotrs4)*

moro blue TT conv. dark tint on the side of the road on william floyd parkway about 8:15 this morning (passed you went, turned around and went back to see if you needed help and you where gone)
and spotted silver TT 225 lowered OEM fat fives parked in the city on saturday by some cowboy bar.....i dont remember the street and it was about 6:00ish i'll say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (johnwhite209)*

spotted blue TT with telson wing add on.....could not see if it had the 3.2 valence or if it was a 3.2 bumper because your headlights where so bright. 
on 25A in rocky point at about 645am this morning







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Spotted a Papaya Orange TT in the Lehigh Valley area. Random times and locations through out the week.


----------



## afridz (Feb 4, 2010)

silver audi s awesome.. and red one looks da same of an audi tt near ma place..


----------



## julefool78 (Nov 5, 2009)

I see a black mk1 tt almost everyday in owings mills md. convertible...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (julefool78)*

Red ALMS @ Friendly's in Greenfield.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_Red ALMS @ Friendly's in Greenfield.

That was me!


_Modified by SteveCJr at 3:00 AM 4/12/2010_


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

saw a 2 tone TT, black and silver, at the clock tower plaza tonight in Herndon VA


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

Spotted: Black TT coupe on jackstands, I couldn't tell the trim level because both your bumpers and motor are MIA. Well whoever owns this car please get it out of my garage, thanks.
No but in all seriousness: Is there an enthusiast in the Huntington area with a Red ALMS? I saw it one day by my girlfriends house but didn't see you near the car...


_Modified by DougLoBue at 3:31 PM 4-30-2010_


----------



## makeluvtomyvw (Jun 8, 2007)

5/12/2010 saw a siiiiick red 3.2 on Ave San Luis in Woodland Hills


----------



## rexxiboy90807 (May 15, 2010)

*Spotted a black audi TT MK1 with Reiger kit and S8 Grill - 105 Westbound to 405North*

We acknowledge that we have really cool TTs hehehe. Anyway, Thats the front grille I want. probably my next update. If you are the black audi, This is my audi TT









Cheers


----------



## harleybrown4160 (May 2, 2009)

*funny thing*

Noone from the midwest really joining in here but if your down to the Lou beep or wave at the black 225 coupe Osir carbon wing add on dropped on H&R springs forge camber kit Osir spats Tcarbon FMIC 15mm H&R spacers make fat fives rockin Audi Club USA member and the list goes on rockin the eemilitia :laugh: 
oh and the fyi most audi guys especially the modded heavy enthusiasts are on quatroworld look it over if you like the no bashing perspective of motoring and info sharing :thumbup:


----------



## harleybrown4160 (May 2, 2009)

*by the way*

Just to help me out please where can I get a hold of the S8 grill for my 02 Thanks, :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

SteveCJr said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_Red ALMS @ Friendly's in Greenfield.
> 
> That was me!
> 
> ...


Car looked good :beer: Mine was parked home that day.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Surprised I haven't been "spotted" yet. Especially lately. I've ben putting on a lot of miles lately.


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Midnight 1 8T*

That black TT might be a guy I bumped into once from Coconut Creek. He had a name like blowncamaro on audiforums.com. I think he was talking to warranty225cpe on his thread when he was selling his VIS hood. If you see a silver coupe with black O.Z.s and a VIS G-Tech hood in Broward, thats me. There are a lot of TT's in SoFlo but most are older people.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Spotted SteveCJr in the Greenfield by the 91/RT2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

On the way to work the other night I saw a blue 180 with a cute blonde driving. Drove alongside her on I-95 for about 5 minutes. I eventually left her till I see her flying up beside me, smiling, and waving. Cute girl. Cheers

Btw: first cute girl I've ever seen driving a TT


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> Spotted a Papaya Orange TT in the Lehigh Valley area. Random times and locations through out the week.


I think that's a faculty member here at Lehigh...I see it parked on campus all the time.


----------



## TTwizted13StrtRcr (Jun 7, 2008)

*im in the pittsburgh area*

north hills to be exact, any enthusiasts around here??? i saw a silver TT lowered, on 18's i believe with a body kit and black decals down the side pulling out of the porn shop one time, haha, and never again have i seen it.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Ive seen 3 TT's in my area, 2 silvers (one was a stock 180, and the other had 19''-20'' chromes by the looks of it) and saw a black one though it looked like an older dude driving. Anyways, if anyone live in/near monti, gimme a shout!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw a Gray vert at the I-95 off ramp light at the gateway exit. I pulled up next to you and i guess you thought i wanted to race. You punched the gas and took off. Turns out you live in my neighborhood.:wave:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

White 225 TT with NY plates in Hadley last night.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

dubdub13 said:


> anybody near the reading pa area? i'm trying to meet some local TT owners.


Yes parents live in reading i live in lancaster :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

played TT is there.. I'm about an hour away from him

p.s PAGE OWNAGE


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> p.s PAGE OWNAGE


Doh..! Uh.., I saw a TT once. She was cute and waved:wave:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

She was waving at the person behind you.:wave:


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Ok its officially TT weather. I have seen at least 13 TT's in the northwestern chicago suburbs yesterday and today. 

Mk1 
-Red coupe
-2 silver coupe
-forest green quattro convertible
-Navy BLue quattro convertible
-Red Quattro Convertible

Mk2
white TTS coupe
2 white convertibles
red convertible

These were all spotted in the glenview/northbrook/morton grove/park ridge IL area


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

I wish someone woulda spotted mine when I was driving it without any bumpers skirts or exhaust :laugh:


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

hey you got any pics posted of your car after the additions? i want to see what it looks like. especially after that fun late night weight reduction thread.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

vonnie77 said:


> hey you got any pics posted of your car after the additions? i want to see what it looks like. especially after that fun late night weight reduction thread.


haha its in the bodyshop right now wont have it back for at least a whole other week if not 2....


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

oh lol... i misread it I thought you said i wish some one spotted it after you got th em put on!... Didnt you drive it over there at like 3AM! no ones out then. you should have driven it in rush hour traffic! probably would have turned lots of heads!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I wish someone woulda spotted mine when I was driving it without any bumpers skirts or exhaust :laugh:


I saw it! I even have piktures:laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

vonnie77 said:


> oh lol... i misread it I thought you said i wish some one spotted it after you got th em put on!... Didnt you drive it over there at like 3AM! no ones out then. you should have driven it in rush hour traffic! probably would have turned lots of heads!


shoulda seen people staring at it at the weird hours of the morning i watched one guy walking stop and turn 180 degrees and stare at me as i drove


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

played tt said:


> i saw it! I even have piktures:laugh:


bahahaha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> played TT is there.


I'm everywhere


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

does it count if I say I saw mine in my driveway :laugh: 

there aren't to many done TT's in my area.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

tiggo said:


> does it count if I say I saw mine in my driveway :laugh:
> 
> there aren't to many done TT's in my area.


Only if seeing mine under the car cover counts


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Only if seeing mine under the car cover counts


Car cover what is that?! lol, and I don't see any objections. So much work to still get done before sowo! Looking forward to meeting some other TT owners.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

tiggo said:


> Car cover what is that?! lol, and I don't see any objections. So much work to still get done before sowo! Looking forward to meeting some other TT owners.


The thing that keeps the pollen, bird **** and rain water from making my car dirty :laugh:


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Ohh that thing, ya I have no use for one of those. Its rainy season for love bugs right now. FML:banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

tiggo said:


> Ohh that thing, ya I have no use for one of those. Its rainy season for love bugs right now. FML:banghead:


Haha I hear ya. The front of my car was horrible a few nights ago. Thank god for instant detailer.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

saw 2 TT's MK1 quattro Blue and black in NYC.(manhattan) Here on vacation wasnt expecting to see alot of TT's


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Black roadster headed into the Meadows golf course - Deerfield street


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Not spotted one TT in 4 counties in NC......*

only one seen as of 01/2011 and that one is the one a got my brother 01' roaster green top green leather and green exterior

So, I at least see one once a week all be it a roadster and I be coupe......










L8R......


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I've seen at least 10 over the holiday weekend in the western ma area. All roadsters. Most I've ever seen in such a short time frame. Seem to be popping up everywhere.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Another red ALMS following me down Main street Greenfield, I turned off on Federal and you continued down Main street.


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

oh god:laugh:
http://www.carsforsale.com/used_cars_for_sale/2001_Audi_TT_136047460#


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I saw it! I even have piktures:laugh:


thats how my car looks right now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> thats how my car looks right now


Zip tied plate too?:laugh:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

benocehcap said:


> oh god:laugh:
> http://www.carsforsale.com/used_cars_for_sale/2001_Audi_TT_136047460#


a bit over priced? lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

SteveCJr said:


> a bit over priced? lol


For the miles and no mods.....yes

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Was next to a silver one just like mine on rt9 north in CT.. He split off to 72 though.


----------



## TTurbo12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Saw a MkI silver 225 coupe with black top on Harford road in Maryland today. Looked really nice

Seen a ton of TT's all over the Bel Air and Fallston area. (I love in Fallston).

Saw a silver TT on Main Street in Bel Air a few months ago, started revving your engine at me lol, diverter valve sounds good


----------



## Retribution (Oct 25, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone lived in my area, I've seen 3 TT's so far. 

First is a silver 225 soft top lives just off tyndall pkwy, stock from the looks.

second lives very close to me I think a female drives it, it's a blue quattro, 03 I think. also looks stock.

last one is a blue TT with tinted windows and goldish rims.

Haven't seen any others though.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

passed a yellow 3.2 vert ...you waved haha intersection of 113 and 313 in perkasie.....passed a bunch of silver ones on 222 by ephrata and reading and seen a silver one by tanger outlets in lancaster :thumbup:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Black coupe, rounding the corning next to DD on the trail in Greenfield. Sounded like you had some exhaust work. Or maybe just a leak.


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*TT*

Anyone from the VT area going to Wolfsgart at the end of July? I will be there with my 225 and all its new goodies. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*TT Sighting*

Saw this TT in my driveway, o'wait thats my TT

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

I just spotted 2 TT's a silver one and a stock white one, the sliver one had a 3.2 bumper and lowered with what looked like bbs lm reps.. In the KC area power and light district..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I heard there is an Aviator Grey running around UTI in Exton PA? If so has anyone seen it?


----------



## falling angel (Oct 9, 2009)

saw a black coup, black rims with no spoiler in Newburgh NY last night.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Silver TT with exhaust driving around millersville around 330......and no its not mine hahaha


----------



## xwright (Jul 22, 2008)

Highway 17 southbound... You are silver, have exhaust, and black(?) wheels?

Fun stuff.. wish there was a little less traffic for a late saturday night!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Several TT'S were in a big grass field in york pa yesterday parked between various other VW/audi's


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

vonnie77 said:


> Ok its officially TT weather. I have seen at least 13 TT's in the northwestern chicago suburbs yesterday and today....
> These were all spotted in the glenview/northbrook/morton grove/park ridge IL area


I'm new to this forum but those Chicago 'burbs are my home turf. Surprised you haven't seen me: 2005 Imola Yellow TT Roadster 225. It's all stock, but certainly not subtle. I've also been known to wander Wisconsin & Minnesota...


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

TTopless said:


> I'm new to this forum but those Chicago 'burbs are my home turf. Surprised you haven't seen me: 2005 Imola Yellow TT Roadster 225. It's all stock, but certainly not subtle. I've also been known to wander Wisconsin & Minnesota...


ha very nice Yeah definately haev never seen a yellow one in my area. what suburb are you in? I'm in Des Plaines/Park Ridge. I see so many TT's around but never yellow. you need to drive more


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Always see a silver one in Broken Arrow/Tulsa area. Looks lowered and has an intercooler.


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

vonnie77 said:


> ha very nice Yeah definately haev never seen a yellow one in my area. what suburb are you in? I'm in Des Plaines/Park Ridge. I see so many TT's around but never yellow. you need to drive more


I'm in Glenview/Northbrook/Deerfield mostly. I used to have a twin yellow TTR in this area; but it had a sad end 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bullsfan/3599007638/


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

TTopless said:


> I'm in Glenview/Northbrook/Deerfield mostly. I used to have a twin yellow TTR in this area; but it had a sad end
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bullsfan/3599007638/


 

THat pic makes me sad  Ill be driving aroudn glenveiw monday/tuesday... getting a new downpipe and changing my stance.


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll keep an eye out for you Monday, I'll be around the old GNAS in the morning


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

vonnie77 said:


> THat pic makes me sad  Ill be driving aroudn glenveiw monday/tuesday... getting a new downpipe and changing my stance.



Anyone know whose that is?

I need the inside door panel!

Aweful...I have never seen a Yellow Roadster!


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

so i saw a morro Blue TT driving down I55 in chicago today with out a rear bumper! did that belong to anyone on here? Definately is not something you see every day! reminded me of Played TT's thread of how to lighten your TT!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha that's too funny. 
Ok this is a long shot, but I've seen 2 TT's driving around Penn College's campus. Both look stock. One is a white 225 coupe with New York tags and the other is a Denim 180 coupe.


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

White TT225 with black roof, Caractere grille, debadged in the back, AWE tag frame - in the parking lot at Starters in Bethlehem about 15 mins ago - looks good. Parked in a handicapped spot, but I had to park in the other handicapped spot to get some pics, so I guess I can't pass judgment haha...


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

washington plates spotted is salem oregon, nice stance.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

"played" i drive from Exton to Allentown everyday for work. i see a grey tt with black rims driving south on rt 100 everyday, he would never know i have one cause i'm in my work truck. though i usually see him around Bally or further north, as i drive very early. i just assumed he was headed to UTI with all the other modded cars i see in the morning.


----------



## ynthiaes6 (Oct 23, 2011)

lemme see your car


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

White 225QC in South Deerfield yesterday. You had a confused look on your face.


----------



## 225ttguy (Sep 19, 2011)

i feel like the only tt in northeast philly area and its killing me no cruising buddies


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

225ttguy said:


> i feel like the only tt in northeast philly area and its killing me no cruising buddies


If you ever take an hour cruise west I'm here


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

225ttguy said:


> i feel like the only tt in northeast philly area and its killing me no cruising buddies


I'm in Reading


----------



## 225ttguy (Sep 19, 2011)

im right across the bridge from trenton nj


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

I actually live in Philly (I go to school at Temple) and I work at Jeanes hospital, but my car stays in Lancaster. Some weeks I do bring it up though.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

225ttguy said:


> im right across the bridge from trenton nj


My ex lived there ....bristol yardley area


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

KN78 said:


> I actually live in Philly (I go to school at Temple) and I work at Jeanes hospital, but my car stays in Lancaster. Some weeks I do bring it up though.


My car stays out of Philly now. I smashed the front bumper when I hit a pothole. I swear that city eats cars alive.


----------



## 225ttguy (Sep 19, 2011)

ya im from like yardley area and ya my car will stay away from certain roads in philly when i lower it. btw saw a red tt today on trenton rd in levittown anyone?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

> ya im from like yardley area and ya my car will stay away from certain roads in philly when i lower it. btw saw a red tt today on trenton rd in levittown anyone?


I took a ride down after I lowered mine.......yeeeaaa tested out my panzar plate whether I wanted too or not  lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Panzer plates are for noobs. :laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Panzer plates are for noobs. :laugh:


If it wasn't on my car would be totalled right now when it went off the cliff.....its a life saver thank you


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

True so tough it can go off roading


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> True so tough it can go off roading


Don't be jealous my TT did extreme 4x4 and survived


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I bet it got some air too. Your cars gone through a lot lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I bet it got some air too. Your cars gone through a lot lol


Yeah she has I feel bad for her but she's a ok that's all that matters.....I'm thinking about maybe trading all my cars for something awesome.....problem is I can't define awesome hahaha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fighter jet?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Fighter jet?


Trade not worth it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh darn.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Anyone here? from Fixxfest yesterday?


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

TTopless said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you Monday, I'll be around the old GNAS in the morning


I think I saw you today in niles. Imola yellow mk1 TT roadster. I only saw it for a quick second or two as i was driving down milwaukee.


----------



## 1gcrazy (Dec 7, 2007)

Spotted A few days ago in the Arc parking lot in Littleton, CO across the street from the Mall on Bowles. Silver cpe with an exhaust and rims. :wave:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

vonnie77 said:


> I think I saw you today in niles. Imola yellow mk1 TT roadster. I only saw it for a quick second or two as i was driving down milwaukee.


Sounds like me...Imola mk1 roadster...
But I haven't been over that way in a while.

Hey...:what:
who borrowed my car and didn't leave a note??


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

1gcrazy said:


> Spotted A few days ago in the Arc parking lot in Littleton, CO across the street from the Mall on Bowles. Silver cpe with an exhaust and rims. :wave:


woot woot another colorado TT, im up in the north denver area


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Spotted Monday evening around 8ish...
Silver Mk1 coupe with QW license plate frame, on Willow westbound at Shermer. 
I think you were next to me at the light, then you passed me as I turned north. :wave:


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

TTopless said:


> Spotted Monday evening around 8ish...
> Silver Mk1 coupe with QW license plate frame, on Willow westbound at Shermer.
> I think you were next to me at the light, then you passed me as I turned north. :wave:


Describes me perfectly except I was there on Sunday! and I was never next to another TT. Although at willow and 294 5 months ago I pulled up next to a silver Mk1 coupe ( like mine) and a middle aged guy and his wife gave me and my wife a nod.


----------



## EUROTTRIPN724 (Jan 12, 2012)

*I heard there is an Aviator Grey running around UTI in Exton PA? If so has anyone seen it?*

That'd be mine ha


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

EUROTTRIPN724 said:


> That'd be mine ha


Interested in LZ7Wregistry? There are 12 of us now. Free. LMK.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Interested in LZ7Wregistry? There are 12 of us now. Free. LMK.
> 
> cheers.


Do it or else


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

2000 silver 180q soon to be sitting good with infinity front bumper and hopefully new exhaust soon. in the beaver dam area.... only seen a red 225 roadster and a white 180 roadster..... and i think a black one at Wayland academy.......


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

Spotted: Owasso, Ok. 225, fat fives, tinted, Borla exhaust, looked lowered. Saw in Walmart parking lot, parked next to you.

I work in Tulsa and drive a bone stock Silver ALMS edition.
If anyone sees me, let me know. Been wanting a fellow TT owner to hang with.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

ALMS, check out Wetdub if you haven't all ready. 

Not as active over there, but it is all local stuff. They have meets in Tulsa about twice a month. Most are VW's though. I haven't made it to a meet yet because I don't know much about VW/Audi, I just drive one. 

I'm in Broken Arrow BTW. 
2000 Red TT, de-badged, lowered with black wheels.


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

chads said:


> ALMS, check out Wetdub if you haven't all ready.
> 
> Not as active over there, but it is all local stuff. They have meets in Tulsa about twice a month. Most are VW's though. I haven't made it to a meet yet because I don't know much about VW/Audi, I just drive one.
> 
> ...


Checking it out right now, thanks man!
I'm on my second Audi, but I'm also pretty new to the scene.
Hopefully I'll grab some friends and head to a meet soon.

I drive through BA sometimes when I have meetings with TSA. I'll honk if I see you.


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

I have seen a Silver TT mk1 Driving in Jacksonville, Florida on wells road a few times now... it has tinted windows and Pink hello kitty everywhere on it... Looks sick tho but i would like to meet this person because i have only seen 2 other TT's in the city...


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I saw a beautiful young woman driving a great looking black TT coming down Pine Island Rd to Broward (where she turned right) here in Plantation, FL. It looked like a stock 225 but it was VERY clean. She's probably not on the forums


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Saw a dude in his silver TT today turning onto Park Ave in Winter Park.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

1fast2liter said:


> 2000 silver 180q soon to be sitting good with infinity front bumper and hopefully new exhaust soon. in the beaver dam area.... only seen a red 225 roadster and a white 180 roadster..... and i think a black one at Wayland academy.......


 I live in madison now and saw you were at the cruise in mke the other week. 

I have the black on black, tint, coils, debadged. Few other odds and ends. I have the 225 though  










My wheels should be done in the next few days so no more murder gangster mode.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Lol wasnt me.. i havnt been to mke in months. And havnt put the stuff on uet as i been working a ton of hours.

Buy still waiting on my infinity front
Have votex rear
St coils and adjustable arms
Apr stage 2 tune
Stainles hardware kit for engine
Forge dv
Injen cai


Looking for a exhaust right now and intercooler. Feel free to drop a line if you ever wanna meet up. Weekends are hectic if i have off....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Red MKI at Vision VW/Audi. Looks like a Quattro Sport rep


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

1fast2liter said:


> Lol wasnt me.. i havnt been to mke in months. And havnt put the stuff on uet as i been working a ton of hours.
> 
> Buy still waiting on my infinity front
> Have votex rear
> ...


 Def have to get some TT owners together in Wisco. Especially because I am contemplating moving to AZ


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

That would be fun... we have a car show on fathers day here. Lots of different cars

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

Saw a silver TT with a black roof and a black front bumper while driving westbound on the schuylkill expressway / 76 near Philly.


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Gray (nimbus?) roadster on Techny -- was that a baseball interior? 
Looks great! :thumbup: 
:wave:


----------



## gregochan (Sep 25, 2011)

Spotted a 180 parked next to me.
Hope to know more people in bay area, CA with TTs.


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

I've seen that one before.
He parks on 42nd street and Woodland in Philly.
It's really beat up though.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Vstone2262 said:


> Def have to get some TT owners together in Wisco. Especially because I am contemplating moving to AZ


:wave:Im down! from MKE area im more in the volkswagen game because I have no TT friends


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

G60JETGLI said:


> :wave:Im down! from MKE area im more in the volkswagen game because I have no TT friends


Nice well if you see me around give me a wave

I am getting some people together to go to "Stay Awesome" and Dubs in the valley.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Vstone2262 said:


> Nice well if you see me around give me a wave
> 
> I am getting some people together to go to "Stay Awesome" and Dubs in the valley.
> 
> Not sure what Stay Awesome is, but I will be at DIV in my MK2. However I will probably take the TT to Treffen since its finally done!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Grey TT with black wheels headed North on I95 in Deerfield


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Silver TT coupe w/ wheels on 417 yesterday close to I4 and today near aloma


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Red TT, couldn't tell if coupe or roadster.. You were at least 20 car lengths behind me on the 202 this morning.. I went to ASU, and you got on one of the ramps to go north or south on the 101.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

silver vert with ABT grill at Classic Audi?


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

spotted a black 225 coupe on 78 w. I was cruising with you for a while. License plate d3adtom


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Seen in cars two i believe


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

One black 225T on Fat Fives with the Chinese headlights pulled out of some Chevron in BFE, Texas a few days ago. I honked at you when you were waiting to pull out but you never caught up to me.


Just today I saw an Aviator Grey TT going down West Ave from Nakoma Dr to Blanco Rd. You had a redhead in your passenger seat.. or strawberry blonde.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*2 for One*

I saw two white TT's of different generations (Mk1 and Mk2) in the same day actually at the same intersection my house sits next to (different times).

The Mk1 look like it ate the same snow bank as one of the recent posters on here, and the Mk2 I believe lives just down the road, as I have seen that one before. Don't know if either of you read these forums... but you were spotted on PA / MD line :beer:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

spotted Neb.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96hSuYkA1EY

2:21


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Subway beaver dam wi on wednsday I think it was. Silver 225 with rims. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Saw an AG despoiled with black racing stripes on Hillsboro blvd. You were diggin in your nose, but it looked like you were having fun. Way to get after it.. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

FatAce said:


> spotted a black 225 coupe on 78 w. I was cruising with you for a while. License plate d3adtom


 Actually I'm Moro Blue... but it was late at night  

I need to check back more often.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

*spotted on occasion in AZ*

I see a red 225 TT on the 202 in AZ going west every morning by the 87. 

Also every now then I run into a black 3.2 TT in Fountain Hills. 

Other than that, I don't see a whole lot of TTs in AZ. Been a while since I posted here in this forum.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Last night during the 530p rush hour on 22W - Silver 180 Roadster


----------



## corey_melton (Jan 29, 2013)

There are 3 in my town in Oregon. Red one. Girl lives right down the road from me. Then there's a silver roadster a girl drives. Then a blacked out roadster an old guy drives. There was a silver 180 a kid had he worked at umpqua video. Not sure where he went. And there's one of the newer ones. It's cool cause they all wave at me cause our cars are rarely seen


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

A little while ago, I slowed to a stop light at the end of an off ramp(SF, CA). There were 4 mk1 TT's, all different colors, waiting for the light to change. One was black, one red, another was white and mine was silver.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Saw a black one on chrome 20s pulled over by FHP on 95 south bound, just before Hillsboro. Sorry your day started out sh!tty. Pretty sure he pulled you over for a wheel violation.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Gr6Burns said:


> I work there at bang & olufsen and have my TT in the neighborhood every day....


 How bad was the ticket?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Alec's TT said:


> Seen in cars two i believe


yes cars 2 has so many TT's I saw quite a few red ones as well eace:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Black 180 driving past Moravian College on Sat night (5/11/13) with his gf riding shotgun.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Yellow 3.2 black-top roadster near Notre Dame Elementary in Bethlehem.

Why did I never see so many before?


----------



## spadine (Mar 26, 2013)

*"spotted" thread*

anyone in the bay city, midland, saginaw michigan area?


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*Silver TT on the Silver Sceen!*

The ole lady and I watched MI-II this weekend - I never noticed the early chase scene with Tom and the girl- she was in a silver TT (he was in a porshe). I kept running the scene over and over 'til the ole lady got mad and I had to move on..

Very cool!

:laugh:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Saw a white 225 roadster this morning on rt 30 by rohrerstown in lancaster county. Seen it a couple times now.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Denim blue 225 roadster at le WaWa in Fountain Hill:thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Saw a silver TT and black TT several times in Beirut this last week. Found the black TT near the marina and the silver one on the highway close to Le Mall


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Met Steve (Black 225) and his friend Paul today at the Sheetz in Bethlehem


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Spotted this white 225 at the tiki bar at spring mountain. looks good!


----------



## SigfridR (May 2, 2012)

*Grey 3.2 with front bumper kit*

Drove right next to a nice grey later model 3.2 S with a front after market bumper on Revere and Arapaho in DTC area. Nice car.

Sigfrid


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

I saw a couple locals I recognized at MNC&C yesterday


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

LOW!!! silver coupe on chrome rims driving west on St Lucie Blvd in Port St. Lucie, FL around 9:48am Monday 12-2-13
I was in work van


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

deepblueT said:


> LOW!!! silver coupe on chrome rims driving west on St Lucie Blvd in Port St. Lucie, FL around 9:48am Monday 12-2-13
> I was in work van



Haha was that you that honked?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Deceitful said:


> Haha was that you that honked?


no, i was going the other direction.


----------



## QuattroXerTT (Jan 3, 2014)

Saw a blue TT Coupe (180/225?) in Elgin last night while getting on 20 Westbound from Shales Parkway... Looked much cleaner than my snow, ice and salt covered TT does right now lol. Was kind of embarrassed honestly lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuattroXerTT (Jan 3, 2014)

Went to $1 bowling night at Mardi Gras Lanes jn Dekalb, IL tonight and came out to this after lol... Apparently I'm not the only TT owner who appreciates a good deal on bowling around here...



















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Today on Georgia Avenue Silver Spring MD.


----------



## Myxyzxo (Dec 14, 2009)

QuattroXerTT said:


> Went to $1 bowling night at Mardi Gras Lanes jn Dekalb, IL tonight and came out to this after lol... Apparently I'm not the only TT owner who appreciates a good deal on bowling around here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems, like my color scheme from a few years ago.


----------



## QuattroFourLife (Jul 5, 2013)

Germantown wi on 45 I saw a white TT with orange racing stripes and orange wheels...anyone know him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Hard to see Automatic don't know the color like pewter with aftermarket headlights. In deer park Long Island.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

BoosTTd said:


> Hard to see Automatic don't know the color like pewter with aftermarket headlights. In deer park Long Island.


Is that outside of texas roadhouse grill or whatever? I think I've seen the same one, I work a block north of there.


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

I spotted my twin in southern Wisconsin!
you: I94 eastbound, east of Deerfield exit, yellow Mk1 roadster, around 11ish
me: yellow mk1 roadster heading westbound, flashing lights and likely looking like an idiot; my top was up so there's no way you saw me waving too.
:wave:


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

L33t A2 said:


> Is that outside of texas roadhouse grill or whatever? I think I've seen the same one, I work a block north of there.


Yeah it was. I think I saw your car by dunkin the other day. I work one pine aire white furniture store.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Spotter by island rec in deer park long island










Spotted in Roslyn new york


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The black roof TT is Romano's.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

BoosTTd said:


> Spotted by island rec in deer park long island





DeckManDubs said:


> The black roof TT is Romano's.


Yes, it is me, my work is on the other side of that fence. I plastidipped the missing rear valence area since that pic was taken and washed the car a few times lol.

Edit: spell checked the quotes lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

L33t A2 said:


> Yes, it is me, my work is on the other side of that fence. I plastidipped the missing rear valence area since that pic was taken and washed the car a few times lol.
> 
> Edit: spell checked the quotes lol


 I see what I did there!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BoosTTd said:


> Spotter by island rec in deer park long island


I stole his valence. Don't tell him


----------



## erabbit777 (Jan 11, 2009)

Saw this walking out of the post office today.


----------



## dieseldogpi (Nov 5, 2007)

Spotted on Nicholls rd in Long Island, heading north at about 5:45pm. Rough pic, and unfortunately I wasn't in my TT, started to take it to work that morning and got a CEL so turned around and grabbed my truck. Definitely seems like a strong TT scene on LI.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I think I've seen that dude. Looks like it's dipped.

There certainly are a bunch of us. Weird!


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Spotted in Deer Park at the driving range sliver on fat fives.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Meeker ave, Brooklyn


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

3 denim blue TTs in the same lot 

Brookhaven hospital on Long Island.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

At target in sayville, long Island


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Roosevelt Ave in queens


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/Robbie_Francisco/media/IMAG0926%201_zpsu0qdzqfw.jpg.html


http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/Robbie_Francisco/media/IMAG0925%201_zps0zktrxsd.jpg.html


Best I can do lol

180tt spotted in Vero Beach FL


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Badgerfetus said:


> 180tt spotted in Vero Beach FL


pics didn't work, where do you frequent in Vero? i live in VLE and work in Fort Pierce. look for this running around. 



old pic from my PA house. i do not miss it there.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Cool man! I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Papaya 3.2 on 183 heading south towards Reading on Sunday?


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Nimbus with a big blue stripe down the center on 66th in VB, FL?


----------



## asiwa (Dec 18, 2014)

Aviator Gray, badgeless grille heading down Bristol Rd in Warrington, PA last night. Haven't seen you around before...


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

avus with black Miro's? sitting in driveway in Port Saint Lucie/Fort Pierce area.


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Pentwater, Michigan? 
Today there were not one, but two (yes, 2) silver roadsters, both wearing fat fives, parked "downtown."

I've been here all week, hiding out at the beach, had to do a double-double take as I passed thru town today.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Drove by a lovely aviator with a roll cage, vt plates, in Ashfield yesterday.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

SteveCJr said:


> Drove by a lovely aviator with a roll cage, vt plates, in Ashfield yesterday.


Thanks Steve! Had it out for C&C today. Been a couple months since I have driven it


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

TT-East will be driving through the first week of October. Lunch at Chandler's in Deerfield, driving up 116 then down 112 to the mohawk trail onwards to Mt. Greylock. I've been taking that route home to Shelburne from Deerfield more often when I can. Much better ride than 91. Saw the Porsche outside maybe a month ago when I drove through.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

SteveCJr said:


> TT-East will be driving through the first week of October. Lunch at Chandler's in Deerfield, driving up 116 then down 112 to the mohawk trail onwards to Mt. Greylock. I've been taking that route home to Shelburne from Deerfield more often when I can. Much better ride than 91. Saw the Porsche outside maybe a month ago when I drove through.


Think I passed you in the truck right by the south Ashfield line that day that the 911 was sitting out front. Let me know when you guys are driving past from Chandlers and I'll try to get outside to snap some pictures. 116 is a lot better now that they paved those sections used for bomb testing lol.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Red loud TT in Hartford*

The other week I saw an incredible red TT late in Hartford going past the car wash. Just incredible... Crazy low and loud as fuak!


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Thx for sharing...


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Saw one again today going Northbound on I43 black 225 with the chrome strips on the five bar grill


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

bahaha you think you can escape from my wheel gap wrath ryan


----------

